# Hairy Horses Club



## liberty4life (Dec 7, 2006)

If it's not too late to join...

Name...Emily
Age...14
Country...USA
Horse's Name...None (unfortunately)
Why...I think/dream/draw/write about horses almost 24/7 and I luv them soooooo much.


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Name: Terri 
Age: 16
Country: uk! all the way! 
Horses name: Sammi Whiskers and Betti Boo Too!
Why you want to join: cuz its about ponies!! werever ponies r i am


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Name: Marija
Age: 21
Country: Croatia
Horses name: Hera, Primavera
Why you want to join: Cause I love horses and surely I always will.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Sammi - your sig made me laugh.. didn't expect that.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Name: Ashleigh
Age: 16
Country: Australia baby!
Horses name: Zanath
Why you want to join: It's about horses and ponies.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

name: Annie
Age: 15
Country:england(uk)
horse name(s): evie, max, major bill, prince, poppet, molly, charm, besty, major, tony, minstral, polo and louie
why i want join: because as you can see i love horses and i own so many, personally i think horses are simply the best (starts singing that song "your simply the best, best than all the rest.) sorry in mine and my horses dream world (singing  )


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Name: Kristine
Age: 15
Country: USA
Horses name: Trigger
Why you want to join: because i love horses...there my life


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

when will we know if we've passed?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Name: Emily
Age: 15
Country: CANADA!
Horses name: Keva
Why you want to join: i L.O.V.E horses and were there are horses, you will surly see me!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

Name: Gemma
Age: 14
Country: uk! All the way! The Best UK ! 
Horses name:Huntsgreen Mischief ! 
Why you want to join: Because it is about ponies and i have a pony of my own so I wish to join .......... and ................ there my life cannot live without them !!!! !!!!


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

horsecrazy15 said:


> when will we know if we've passed?


Yer????


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Name: Raechel
Age: 19
Country: USA
Horses name: Rose (Jilte's Jazzy Lady)
Why you want to join: I love horses and everything about them, I could never imagine my life without them. They are my one and only talent and skill. Rose (and others) are my best friends and the best thing thats ever happened to me. If there's a club, I want to be in it! I've got horses on the brain 24/7!


----------

